# Hello from not so sunny Oregon



## Lipizzangirl (Jun 15, 2007)

Hi my name is Kara. A few of you may have seen me around these last couple of days. I know I haven't really introduced myself yet so now I guess is a better time than never. 

I do not have any horses of my own however much I may wish. The horse in my picture is Socrates. He does not belong to me, he belongs to a lady I volunteer for. I am, however, hoping to buy him or lease him by the end of the summer. 

I volunteer on a horse breeding farm. www.carrouselfarm.com Some of our foals were just born and we have a few more on the way. Should be about sometime next month. I know we also have some for sale too!

Also, if anyone is leasing, or selling a horse in the California, Oregon, Washington area I would be very interested. As long as it's not too expensive. I'm hoping to join the equestrian team at school this coming year and I am looking for a horse to compete with. One that does dressage would be great too! 

If anyone needs help with their barn work or knows of anyone around the Albany/lebanon/corvallis area who does please let me know. I am 17, have plenty of experience with horses, can lunge, excersize, groom, muck, and feed the horses. 

I hope to get to know you all better in the future and if you want to know more about me feel free to ask. Whether posting here or pming me ^.^

-Kara


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi, welcome to the forum


----------



## Lipizzangirl (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks ^.^


----------



## GallopAway (May 28, 2007)

Welcome.

I'm Mandi, 16. Born and raised around Arabs and Half Arabs. Currently own an Appy/Arab mare and a Half Arab gelding. Don't compete, just ride for pleasure. Been consistently riding for about 7 years. Started western and rode that for about four years and then switched over to english when I discovered jumping, lol.

Have fun around here!


----------

